# Anyone kept African Dwarf Frogs with Bettas?



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

How did they get along? Would you recommend keeping them together? 

I'm thinking of getting a female Betta in with 3 African Dwarf Frogs in a 10 gallon, but I want to make sure they won't be aggressive toward each other. I will be target feeding the frogs and teaching them where to go for food before adding in the Betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They should be fine. If you do a search of this section you will find tons of questions and answers about keeping ADF and Betta. You can have six in a 10 gallon.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

The only time I've seen them become aggressive with each other is feeding time, but that's only because they mistake each other's limbs for food. Their eye sight isn't the best.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Just a note that feeding them with a betta is challenging. I dunno if my betta is more of a pig than most, or if my frogs are dumber than most, but I tried many different things. The betta wound up way overeating and became a dedicated bottom feeder during my attempts to figure out a good system (turkey baster, pipette, dropping worms into the water column above the frogs' heads, etc.). The betta will vacuum up anything on the substrate before the frogs even notice it. I've watched him eat a worm from on top of a frog's head.

At this point I hand-feed the frogs defrosted bloodworms with planting tongs every couple of days (although I'm never sure how many worms to give them and still trying to sort that out. I can't seem to tell when their bellies are bulging/full, so I'm probably overfeeding...) Which is tricky because they squabble and get interlocked 'fighting' during feeding time, so I need to have them in separate areas to feed them (no damage has ever been done to either), or wait and try to lure them apart, etc. On the plus side, they're very tame and quite demanding when people come near the tank. 

On the minus side, I wouldn't get frogs in a community tank again. Just my experience! Others seem to do fine :\


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I found this that I may try when I get more ADF:

Dia. 6cm Shrimp Feeding Food Dish Bowl + Length 22cm Suction Tube Feeder Set | eBay


----------

